# Jane Iredale - Bismuth removed, new formulation



## stingray (Mar 17, 2008)

More recently, around Dec 07 I think, Jane Iredale removed all Bismuth from their products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. However, in the UK, the authorised stockists here - Jane Iredale Mineral Cosmetics - were still selling the older stock with Bismuth in them. But according to their site a day or two ago, they're no longer listing Bismuth as an ingredient, so I guess they've updated their stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I got some Liquid Foundation to try it, whilst waiting for some non-Bismuth Amazing base powder and PurePressed powder to arrive from the US bought via eBay US.

I had really great hopes for the liquid foundation but after trying every which way but loose, I find it either chalky or it goes patchy and I can't smooth it out, or it sits in the pores of my mature age or emphasises any lines, all of which it's supposed to hide... The only thing I haven't tried is to spritz it with one of the Jane Iredale spritzers, not that I hold out much hope for it helping. Applying this liquid foundation seems rather tedious and time-consuming which is something I was trying to avoid, so I guess I'll be dumping the liquid and hoping the powders work better as they get such rave reviews.

Anyway, I thought people might like to know that Jane Iredale products no longer have Bismuth in them.


----------



## athena123 (Apr 7, 2008)

stingray, good to know the bismuth has been removed I react so badly to it! When you apply Jane Iredale liquid mineral, are you using a skunk brush? I use liquid mineral makeup from NCN Pro Skincare and found it difficult to apply as well until I started using the skunk brush to stipple it on, then buff.


----------



## *KT* (Apr 7, 2008)

I put a little Benefit HighBeam and 1 pump of the liquid minerals into a dish (actually the bottom half of an empty of JI amazing base jar), mix with the wood end of the JI foundation brush, apply with that brush, and when I'm completely done applying the foundation, I use the JI Kabuki to buff.  I found that the smaller the amount of foundation I work with, the better it works for me.  

I really want a skunk brush.... maybe next time I'm at the CCO.  =)

Regarding the D20, PomMist, and Balance sprays... I wouldn't use them over the liquid foundation.  I used the D20 mist (changed to PomMist now) after applying Amazing Base loose mineral foundation to help 'set' everything... I also felt like if I used that before I applied blush, that it helped the blush stick.

For me, the loose minerals are certainly the fastest out-the-door... however, if I want a more dewy look, I take a little more time and do the liquid minerals + high beam.  

I've got a can of ERA foundation that I'm excited to try out, but I'm going to wait until it's a little hotter here to see how it holds up to my skin when it gets all whacked out and oily.


----------



## stingray (Apr 8, 2008)

At the time I had the liquid foundation, I'm afraid I didn't have the 157 skunk brush... I do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (what a fab brush!) but I'd already dumped the JI liquid foundation and use the loose or pressed powder foundations instead. I also have the Amazing Matte finishing powder.

Mineral MU is still new to me, so I'm still experimenting with what brushes to use with what... The JI Handi brush seems super soft and great with the pressed powder. I'm still trying to figure out which brush is best for applying the loose powder foundation though. I'd rather have a dewy sheer look but which I can gently build up so that it doesn't look cakey or heavy. I'm not sure if to apply with the JI chisel brush which doesn't seem so great to me but that might be because it's not a kabuki and is more like a powder brush, or to apply with a Kabuki such as Bobbi Browns' Face Brush or the MAC 182, or even a MAC 134? Would anyone have any tips please?

The skunk's great for blending and finishing off and giving more of an airbrushed look - I use it after buffing with a Kabuki, don't know if it's overkill? I sometimes spray a bit of spritz on the skunk instead of my face and then dab it on, then I don't feel like it's raining on my face...


----------



## athena123 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey stingray, I'm not too familiar with the JI brushes but these are the ones I use. 

For liquid mineral, I use a skunk brush I purchased from Everyday Minerals for $10. It's quite a lovely brush but sadly no longer available from that company. My search for an additional skunk brush continues since I'm not convinced the quality of MAC brushes really justifies the price.

For powdered MMU [everyday minerals] I use the MAC *162* to pounce it around my nose and cheeks for heavier coverage. Then I use sephora's short handled big and bushy squirrel hair brush to pounce and sweep the powder all over the rest of my face. Finish off with a pearl and silk powder to prevent shines, buff with a kabuki brush [goat hair from Everyday Minerals] and finish off with the skunk brush. 

Then mist with a hydrosol [chamomile] to set the MMU. Great tip about misting the skunk brush instead of your face, I'll have to try that!


----------



## stingray (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_For powdered MMU [everyday minerals] I use the MAC 163 to pounce it around my nose and cheeks for heavier coverage. Then I use sephora's short handled big and bushy squirrel hair brush to pounce and sweep the powder all over the rest of my face. Finish off with a pearl and silk powder to prevent shines, buff with a kabuki brush [goat hair from Everyday Minerals] and finish off with the skunk brush._

 
Do you mean the MAC 136 powder brush as I'm not aware of a MAC 163? If yes, would you know what's the difference between the 136 and 134? I saw on EnKore's video about brushes that the 134 is a "must-have" for mineral makeup...?

I much prefer misting the skunk brush instead of directly onto my face (and hair!) as it's not so "wet" and seems to do a beautiful job of it. I hope it works for you too!


----------



## athena123 (Apr 8, 2008)

^^^ whups stingray, that was a typo - I just edited my post. It's the MAC 162 small contour brush. It's since discontinued. I purchased it from a CCO for only $18 USD then had to figure out how to use it. I also had to justify my purchase since I don't really do a lot of contouring, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It has short, stiff natural bristles cut at an angle. The stiffness helps to give heavier coverage where I need it. 

HTH! 

Athena


----------



## *KT* (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: loose minerals, I prefer to use the Kabuki for the foundation and the Chisel for blush/contouring.  That said, I like sheer coverage 95% of the time.  

The dome, mini dome, fan, small fluff, handi, and brow brushes are the only brushes I'm missing from the line.  I've got plans to pick up at least the small fluff, dome, mini dome and handi next and I'm not sure I care to own the remaining few.  I'm fortunate enough to work for a company that sells JI, so I can buy everything at tester prices and don't have to hold back.  I just wish they had a 'skunk' brush too. =/  

I have the Absence product and I'm not really in love with it... it's just ok.  I've not been real consistant in giving it a real try though.  I think I was expecting it to be something other than a thick waxy cream.  I'd like to try out either the Pure Matte Finish Powder or Amazing Matte Loose Powder, however I've barely scratched the surface of all the product in my  Absence container.  Maybe I'll give a shot at the Pure Matte since it's more travel friendly than the Amazing Matte and I could drop it in my purse this summer.  How are you liking the Amazing Matte?


----------



## stingray (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the Amazing Matte loose powder, it's so soft and sheer it's virtually invisible but gives me a nice finish. If I've got no breakouts or other flaws, I can get away with just the Amazing Matte and not need the foundation, for a very very sheer look. But it might vary for other people.

I'm not sure though that it might be that suitable to very oily skins, unless maybe the "sandwich" method is used. I don't have oily skin although I have a bit of a T zone, but I do find that my T zone will start to shine through again  a bit if I don't touch up some hours later. I think very oily skins would probably need some form of additional "mattifier".


----------



## singrsling (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the update. I really like JI's mineral powder foundation. I use it almost every day. Too bad it's a bit pricey...


----------

